# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  نوكيا c5 صور ومواصفات  Nokia C5

## mohamed73

مواصفات نوكيا سي5 Nokia C5    
الألوان  
        * الألوان المتوفرة: 
              o أبيض
              o فضي دافئ  
الذاكرة  
        * فتحة لبطاقة ذاكرة microSD، قابلة للتبديل الفوري، تصل إلى 16 جيجا بايت 
        * الذاكرة الداخلية: حتى 50 ميجا بايت  
الكاميرا  
        * كاميرا 3.2 ميجا بكسل (2048 × 1536 بكسل) 
        * تقنية EDOF (عمق المجال الممتد) ذات بؤرة تركيز كاملة
        * زووم رقمي حتى × 4* فلاش LED
        * تنسيقات الصور الثابتة: JPEG
        * كاميرا ثانوية لمكالمات الفيديو، (VGA، 640 × 480 بكسل)    
التوصيل  
        * Bluetooth (بلوتوث) الإصدار 2.0 مع معدل بيانات مُحسَّن 
        * دعم مزامنة SyncML المحلية والبعيدة USB 2.0 عالي السرعة (موصل USB ميكرو)
        * دعم الشحن عبر كابل USB
        * موصل AV 3.5 ملم  
التصفح والإنترنت  
        * متصفح ويب من نوكيا، مع Mini Map 
        * لغات البرمجة المدعمة: XHTML
        * البروتوكولات المدعمة: WAP 2.0
        * دعم TCP/IP وJava****** و Flash LIte 3.0
        * دعم تغذيات RSS
        * دعم تدفق الفيديو
        * بحث الهاتف المحمول Nokia
        * Ovi Store لاكتشاف وتنزيل وتثبيت التطبيقات والتطبيقات المصغرة
        * اتصال المشاركة عبر الإنترنت بخدمات المشاركة المعروفة    
الشاشة وواجهة المستخدم  
        * الحجم: "2.2 
        * الدقة: 240 × 320 بكسل (QVGA)
        * ما يصل إلى 16.7 مليون لون (شاشة TFT)  
شبكة البيانات  
        * GPRS/EGPRS MSC32 الفئة ب، السرعة القصوى حتى 298/178.8 كيلو بايت/الثانية (تحميل/تنزيل) 
        * مع HSDPA cat9 تصل السرعة القصوى إلى 10.2 ميجا بايت في الثانية
        * HSUPA cat5، تصل السرعة القصوى إلى 2 ميجا بت في الثانية
        * دعم مزامنة MS Outlook للاسماء والتقويم والملاحظات
        * وضع النقل المزدوج
        * دعم TCP/IP
        * إمكانية العمل كمودم للبيانات      صور نوكيا سي5 Nokia C5

----------

